# ship builders model



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

does anyone know if there is a shipbuilders<shipyard> model of canberra out there anywhere in museuam or collection???


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

If there is one around it is likely to be at the Ulster Folk Transport Museum. (good museum). I don't remember seeing a model of Canberra though.... it was more about Titanic. I don't ever remember seeing on at the Science Museum in London either.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

somebody must have a one from a Travel Agents.what museum gets the builders model,the Company's or the Shipyard own town.We've got nowt (Sunderland) more in Glasgow.Just think of all the models in the windows (they all had my nose prints all over them)of the various shipping company's officers down Leadenhall St.etc.(Thumb)


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

i need to get some photos of one to help a model builder super detail one he is building will try ulster and p&o heritage site,thanks guys


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> somebody must have a one from a Travel Agents.what museum gets the builders model,the Company's or the Shipyard own town.We've got nowt (Sunderland) more in Glasgow.)



The Glasgow model collection is for Clyde-built vessel. Canberra should be at Belfast.

Here you go.... if you can find one....


The Shipbuilder Souvenir Issue s.s. CANBERRA


Canberra Further Reading - Web - P&O Heritage
www.poheritage.com/Upload/the.../canberra-a.../CanberraFurtherReadingWeb.pdf

(P&O/46/8), Canberra design and construction reports (P&O/60/93 and P&O/60/94), ... 'Canberra' Souvenir Number' The Shipbuilder and Marine Engine-Builder, June 1961 ... 'SS Canberra' in The Architects' Journal (22 June 1961), pp. 909-*...

The issue was reprinted by Patrick Stephens:

Canberra – The Great White Whale. Patrick Stephens Ltd. ISBN 0-85059-


Also look for this handy book:

SS "Canberra", 1957-97: Neil McCart, Freda McCart ... - Amazon.com
https://www.amazon.com/SS-Canberra-1957-97-Neil-McCart/dp/1901225003


Build your own model:


Airfix SS Canberra Ocean Liner 1 600 Very RARE | eBay
https://www.ebay.co.uk › Toys & Games › Model Kits › Models

£3.02 to £19.99
Find great deals for Airfix SS Canberra Ocean Liner 1 600 Very RARE. Shop with confidence on ... Haynes V8 Combustion Engine Self Build HM10 Model Kit*...



SS Canberra, 1957-97 [Neil McCart, Freda McCart] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers.



And another good book... lots of photos:


SS Canberra: William H. Miller: 9780752442112: Amazon.com: Books
https://www.amazon.com/SS-Canberra-William-H-Miller/dp/0752442112


FOR A MUST WWW:

Crew Reunited - SS Canberra
www.sscanberra.com/reuncrewfm.htm

Plans, detailed GA, photos etc. 



I think you will find most of what you want from this list.

Good luck!

Stephen

SS Canberra [William H. Miller] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. SS Canberra was the last ocean liner to be built by Harland*...


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> somebody must have a one from a Travel Agents.what museum gets the builders model,the Company's or the Shipyard own town.We've got nowt (Sunderland) more in Glasgow.)



The Glasgow model collection is for Clyde-built vessel. Canberra should be at Belfast.

Here you go.... if you can find one....


The Shipbuilder Souvenir Issue s.s. CANBERRA


Canberra Further Reading - Web - P&O Heritage
www.poheritage.com/Upload/the.../canberra-a.../CanberraFurtherReadingWeb.pdf

(P&O/46/8), Canberra design and construction reports (P&O/60/93 and P&O/60/94), ... 'Canberra' Souvenir Number' The Shipbuilder and Marine Engine-Builder, June 1961 ... 'SS Canberra' in The Architects' Journal (22 June 1961), pp. 909-*...

The issue was reprinted by Patrick Stephens:

Canberra – The Great White Whale. Patrick Stephens Ltd. ISBN 0-85059-


Also look for this handy book:

SS "Canberra", 1957-97: Neil McCart, Freda McCart ... - Amazon.com
https://www.amazon.com/SS-Canberra-1957-97-Neil-McCart/dp/1901225003


Build your own model:


Airfix SS Canberra Ocean Liner 1 600 Very RARE | eBay
https://www.ebay.co.uk › Toys & Games › Model Kits › Models

£3.02 to £19.99
Find great deals for Airfix SS Canberra Ocean Liner 1 600 Very RARE. Shop with confidence on ... Haynes V8 Combustion Engine Self Build HM10 Model Kit*...



SS Canberra, 1957-97 [Neil McCart, Freda McCart] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers.



And another good book... lots of photos:


SS Canberra: William H. Miller: 9780752442112: Amazon.com: Books
https://www.amazon.com/SS-Canberra-William-H-Miller/dp/0752442112


FOR A MUST WWW:

Crew Reunited - SS Canberra
www.sscanberra.com/reuncrewfm.htm

Plans, detailed GA, photos etc. See the attached below: The detailed profile is 2.0MB. Easy to download and print out, 



I think you will find most of what you want from this list.

Good luck!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is the profile drawing s.s. CANBERRA As built.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I did not suggest you would find a model of the CANBERRA in Glasgow museum but merely pointing out that their is a model of one of Harrisons heavy lifter there?(built in Sunderland)


----------



## Lachlan (Jun 30, 2006)

Herky, the references SJC has provided would be really helpful. FWIW here are a few thoughts.

That profile drawing looks really useful. I would print and enlarge it to exactly the size of the model so measurement of features can be taken off the drawing without re-scaling.

As for a board-room quality model, it might be that a model of Canberra is on one of the existing P&O ships for display purposes. Carnival owns P&O don't they? You'd think they would know if there is such a model and might have photos. As ADF says, there must be one and I too wonder where it and others might have finished up.

Having said that, I wouldn't place too much reliance on another model. I would study all the photos and videos I could find to get a picture of what detail was where. This will give the model maker the, well, detail of the detail as it was in reality rather than as another model-maker represented it. 

The big and impressive 1/48 model of QE2 in the Glasgow museum didn't have the detail I imagined it would. I suspect it started life as a model for different purpose and not specifically as a display model as in the case of the beautiful QM and QE models alongside QE2 in that museum.

Did the external detail of Canberra change much over her life? If she did, presumably your model builder has settled on which iteration of the ship to depict in the model. I know Oriana and QE2 changed a lot in their external detail over their lives and (at least I think) it is important to have the model faithfully depict the right detail.

Finally, and again FWIW and only in my opinion, super-detailing needs to be finely done to avoid the model becoming an aggregation of detail rather than a recreation of the form of a beautiful ship.

Cheers and good luck,
Lachlan


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Good morning Lachlan,

That beautiful profile can be printed for the scale you need. The profle is useless unless you have all of the other plans as well... general arrangement, hull lines plan, sections etc. Without you wont get very far.

I cannot find any photos on the www of Canberra models. Lots of them, but not what I would call are precision models. I have one photo of a so a called, 'precision' model. It is a joke. See attached photo.

The www Canberra with plans, shows a model that is being built. The side of the ship looks excellent and with very fine detail. Then look at the funnels.... completely wrong. Not even close.

Travel models are just for display purposes. Some are good, most are not.

Details on Canberra. The only detail I know of, and is easily spotted, it the funnel tops. The tops were changed after her first refit.

You can try P&O in Southampton. Might have it... or not.

Start with Harland & Wolff in Belfast. They might know where it is.

As far as models and detail I have seen models that are supposed to be beautiful models, done from the best of plans. Then the model turns out to be a dud. Not the correct hull sheer... or none at all! Anyone with an eye at detail can see a ship or model at an instant if it is wrong. No excuse if you have plans and enough photo references.

Good luck!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> I did not suggest you would find a model of the CANBERRA in Glasgow museum but merely pointing out that their is a model of one of Harrisons heavy lifter there?(built in Sunderland)



Harrisons built some heavy lifters up on the Clyde. Possibly they 'borrowed' the model from Doxford. When the Glasgow museum bought the 'Clyde-built' collection they likely acquired the Sunderland model at the same time.


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks for all your input and references guys.the situation is this .very talented designer has produced a model of canberra at 1;250 scale in card.its an incredible model and freely availible to download and print out and build yourselfs.one of the card modelers on a forum i belong too asked me if there were any builers models out there of her he could get photos of in order to super-detail the model.
if anyone wants a link to download this build to build get in touch
regards
herky


----------

